# which audiobook to buy?



## mulderxcoltrane (Jan 23, 2004)

Hello all - I was hoping for some advice on which audio version of LOTR to purchase: the unabridged or the abridged (by the BBC w/Ian HOlm)?
I would want it more for heping the details sink in after I've read the books.


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 23, 2004)

I've never heard the unabridged, so I can't tell you how good the reading is, but I'm very fond of the BBC production with Ian Holm; it's not just an audio book, it's a fully dramatized radio drama, and I think it's very well done.


----------



## Sarde (Jan 23, 2004)

Can it be bought on the Internet? Is it on CDs?


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 23, 2004)

I have it on CD, and I'm sure you can find it at Amazon.com. The BBC production of The Hobbit is also really good.


----------



## Sarde (Jan 23, 2004)

Cool, thanks, I will look for it.


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 23, 2004)

You can find it in most good literature retailers. (i.e. WHSmith.)


----------



## Sarde (Jan 24, 2004)

Well I would go there if I wasn't in Holland.  If I were to buy it from a store here, it'd probably be at least 50% more expensive than when I buy it online.

At my local bookstore, they have the Illustrated Edition (Alan Lee) of The Hobbit and The Lord of the Rings (together as a set) for 125 euros. I have seen it online for 75 euros!


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 9, 2004)

You're right, try not to buy it in a store! I have the BBC with Ian Holme, that I bought at Barnes & Nobles. It was about 75$ for me. I found it at Amazon later, for about fifty dollars. I even found it other stores for about fifty too, but it's OK because my dad helped me pay for it.  

It did really help me get LOTR to sink in too. I got it shortly after I read LOTR for the very first time, and it's very good! All of the voices are excellent. When I read the book again after, it was much easier for me, and I could hear the voices from the CD's.


----------



## Talierin (Feb 9, 2004)

mulderxcoltrane said:


> Hello all - I was hoping for some advice on which audio version of LOTR to purchase: the unabridged or the abridged (by the BBC w/Ian HOlm)?
> I would want it more for heping the details sink in after I've read the books.



They're both excellent... But I'd say get the unabridged edition, since it hasn't been edited, and that'll help keep the story straight. The BBC edition, while good, has been changed and some of the storyline is rearranged (not as bad as the movies, however, it still follows the book closely), which might make the books a little confusing, especially for a first time reader.


Heheh, I have both, and the Sil, thanks to WM and file transfer *cough cough*


----------

